# New find



## ZOOK (Jan 22, 2016)

Just picked these up. Id# are s & t? any help on years? Models?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice finds and bikes!!


----------



## Barto (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm in love Bikes are stikin' awesome


----------



## Dave K (Jan 22, 2016)

You lucky dog!!!!!!   So cool


----------



## kccomet (Jan 22, 2016)

great find, the top pic looks like a keeper


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 22, 2016)

X 2 keepers


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 22, 2016)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 22, 2016)

Sweet finds! I'd say 37/38 area


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 23, 2016)

points are throwing me off but I'm guessing prewar Schwinn, that's gota be like having two feathers in your but


----------



## rocketman (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice stuff, love those long spring seats................


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 23, 2016)

ZOOK said:


> Just picked these up. Id# are s & t? any help on years? ]




Here's your tank on 1st bike, on a 38 24"; Model BOE, 2nd can be found in 38 too; Model BC117 albeit does not mean those are 38's but ID-ed.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 23, 2016)

Second bike is a 26" not 24.  A BC model....most likely 1938.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 23, 2016)

ZOOK said:


> Just picked these up. Id# are s & t? any help on years? Models?View attachment 279498 View attachment 279499 View attachment 279499



Top is c model bottom is a BC 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgerblue (Jan 24, 2016)

Top bike is really cool .


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 24, 2016)

Really like that C model, the other isn't so bad either!


----------

